# Los Angeles (Pasadena area) monthly meetup/furmeet???



## hatebear (Feb 27, 2010)

I've looked around for a furry meetup around the Pasadena/Glendale/Eagle Rock area of Los Angeles but have only been able to find active groups meeting around Orange County. Would anyone be interested in attending a meetup around these areas? I was thinking we could mix it up each month. Picnics, movie-going, lunch/dinner, costumed outings (full/partial fursuits or neko style ears/tails)....who knows. Anything cool or fun and accessible by public transportation for non-drivers (like myself) Anyway, just putting it out there. POLL!!!

Edit - I went ahead and did it:
http://www.meetup.com/LosAngelesFurriesMeetup/


----------

